# sears router model 315.17480



## rangies3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, there are lots of posts about people lacking the locking arm. I just purchased this router today, and have never operated one. I am trying to change out the bit. I cannot budge the parts. I want to be sure I am holding on to the correct two pieces and turning the correct way. I am seeing stripping and if this unit is not usable, I want to be able to take it back to the pawn shop where I bought it tomorrow! : )

Can anyone post a picture with a zoom-in of which two pieces I should be loosening? I am not very power-tool savvy so please be patient if you tell me a part and I have no idea what it is. Photos are easiest!

All I wanted to do was find an inexpensive way to make picture frames for the posters and artwork my kids are producing (and wanting to pay to frame). We have many cedar fencing planks and I sure thought this would be easier...

Thank you for your help. 
Angie Stephens


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome Angie.
Couple video's you may want to watch

Router basics
Types of Routers | Woodworking | Howcast
How to Use a Router | Woodworking | Howcast


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Angie. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

Check here to view, and download, a manual for your router. 315-17480

It appears to have a locking cam that you move against the shaft to hold it while you loosen the collet nut.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Angie. If you check the manual, it shows on page 3 figure 1 how you change bits. In the schematic on page 6 it is parts 55 and 56 that are required to lock the armature in place to be able to change bits. I saw a date of 1979 on one item in my google search for info. Parts are likely unavailable but someone who is fairly handy could improvise. If it is missing those parts or the small tang that fits into the router shaft is worn so that it won't stay locked then it is close to worthless as far as retail sales go. 

I know Sears used to have regular sales on various router models and may still. You might be better off with a new one. At least you'll be able to get parts. If you do go that way google the model # and add reviews to see what others have to say about it. Some of their routers have gotten really bad reviews and some were pretty good.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Angie


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Sears 315.17480*



rangies3 said:


> Ok, there are lots of posts about people lacking the locking arm. I just purchased this router today, and have never operated one. I am trying to change out the bit. I cannot budge the parts. I want to be sure I am holding on to the correct two pieces and turning the correct way. I am seeing stripping and if this unit is not usable, I want to be able to take it back to the pawn shop where I bought it tomorrow! : )
> 
> Can anyone post a picture with a zoom-in of which two pieces I should be loosening? I am not very power-tool savvy so please be patient if you tell me a part and I have no idea what it is. Photos are easiest!
> 
> ...


 Google Sears router 315.17480, open publication reprints, click on left hand picture of router. Shows some good pictures of the router and how to change a bit.


----------

